# Raw Bread Dough



## Browniestuff (Oct 12, 2006)

Who remembers this story? It was originally on Stuffed Online, but I've seen it other places. It's about a girl who starts working at a bakery and eats raw bread dough, hence the name, and her belly grows up nice and big over time. Anyone know where it can be found now?

-Max


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

Raw bread dough is nothing like raw cookie dough. It's fairly nasty tasting and truly, it seems to me I've read something about health risks involved in consuming yeast in an uncooked format.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

Browniestuff said:


> Who remembers this story? It was originally on Stuffed Online, but I've seen it other places. It's about a girl who starts working at a bakery and eats raw bread dough, hence the name, and her belly grows up nice and big over time. Anyone know where it can be found now?
> 
> -Max



Can be found on Portly Robust's page on PicHound's site; here is a direct link to her page.


----------

